# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Ngắm cảnh sắc thần tiên ở vùng 'ngàn hoa cúc'

## hieunt

Chắc hẳn bạn sẽ choáng ngợp trước vẻ đẹp của hàng trăm ngàn bông hoa cúc nở vàng rực cả một vùng...
Nằm trên biên giới Namibia và Nam Phi, vùng đất bán hoang mạc Namaqua (Namaqualand) rộng khoảng 170.000km2, kéo dài dọc bờ biển phía Tây khoảng 960km có cảnh sắc y như trong những câu chuyện thần tiên. Phần lớn thời gian trong năm ở Namaqualand năm giống như hầu hết các khu vực khác ở châu Phi, rất nóng và khô cằn. Thế nhưng, sau lượng mưa hào phóng suốt mùa đông, Namaqualand sẽ khoác lên mình tấm áo mới, đầy màu sắc của hàng trăm loài hoa.



Tới đây, bạn có thể tha hồ thưởng thức hoa ở nhiều địa điểm khác nhau như trung tâm du lịch nổi tiếng Garies, thị trấn hoa Kamieskroon, Nolloth, Pofadder hay thủ phủ khu vực trung tâm Springbok.





Hàng năm, cứ vào giữa tháng 7 và tháng 12, ước tính có khoảng hơn 400 loài hoa cùng nhau khoe sắc trên vùng bán hoang mạc hoang dã này. Chính quyền địa phương ra sức bảo vệ nghiêm ngặt dọc tuyến đường hoa và cung cấp các địa điểm cho du khách dã ngoại qua đêm. Đây cũng là khoảng thời gian nhộn nhịp nhất trong năm tại khu vực hẻo lánh này.

_ 
Cổng vào một trang trại hoa ở Namaqualand.
_
_ 
_Namaqualand có rất nhiều loại hoa mà nổi tiếng nhất ở đó chính là hoa cúc (daisy) - tượng trưng cho sự ngây thơ và tinh khiết. Ước tính mỗi năm, khi mùa hoa kéo về, hơn 100.000 bông hoa cúc đủ loại cùng lúc thi nhau khoe sắc tạo nên một tấm thảm màu sắc vô cùng đẹp mắt.





Namaqualand không phải năm nào cũng có hoa, điều đó còn phụ thuộc vào lượng mưa. Những cơn mưa mùa đông vào cuối tháng 5, đầu tháng 6 sẽ cung cấp độ ẩm cho đất, rồi cơn mưa quyết định suốt tháng 7 và 8 sẽ làm nên một sự bùng nổ lớn của các loài hoa.





Bên cạnh đó còn có hàng trăm bông hoa hoang dã, đầy màu sắc thi nhau đua nở.
Cũng không thiếu những bài thơ, tiểu thuyết, tranh vẽ hay tản văn cố gắng tái hiện lại hàng trăm loài hoa cùng ngàn màu sắc của thiên đường này.
Bên cạnh những bông hoa sặc sỡ khi mùa xuân về, thời tiết khô, bụi bặm và đầy nắng của Namaqualand đã gây ra sự trở ngại lớn cho người dân nơi đây.

_ 
_
_ 
Namaqualand vào sáng sớm.
_

----------


## littlegirl

<3 đẹp nhỉ

----------


## thientai206

đến bh mình được đến nơi đây????

----------

